

Shattering News: How Chromothripsis Cured a Rare Disease - simonster
http://directorsblog.nih.gov/2015/03/05/shattering-news-how-chromothripsis-cured-a-rare-disease/

======
PeterWhittaker
60 cases in 50 years, spontaneous remission because of a totally random
breakage and reassembly of the at-fault damaged chromosome... ...wild!

To quote Jack Aubrey, 1805ish, "what a fascintating modern age we live in".

